# Garden Tractor Pics



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't see many pics of garden tractors on here. So since I was told it was ok to post pics, here is one of my 345 equipped with a custom electric sleeve hitch. So let's see some pics of your garden tractors.

<img src=http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/JDHitchRearBlade.jpg>


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry, Too big! I will post a smaller pic next time.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Inspector I fixed your picture nice set up you have there:thumbsup: When you post your pictures don't use the thing do it this way.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75680>


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Jody, I just clicked on the IMG button and that is how it formatted the string.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess Andy never turned it on would make it alot simpler if it worked.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here are most of mine http://www.freewebs.com/mygreenbabys/index.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Inspector 71,
We actually encourage folks to post pictures. By the way, NICE machine!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Inspector 71,
Nice looking little Deere , wish mine was that clean, Mine is a 2001 , Diesel.
I need a tail lite reflecter and left head lite bezel, after seeing such nice mowers and garden tractors , Im convenced I need to take better care of what I have . Thanks 71


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I`m sorry , I ment to say , jbetts 13 , good web site , I like the collection .


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have made some modifications to my tractor. This is how it looks after the mods.

<img src=http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/JDBigWheels3.jpg>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

71 , dose your blade work off the mower deck controls ? or dose your Deere have hydralic lines to the front ?
The Blade and weights look Great !!


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

DrBailey,
This model JD the blade lift works off of the deck lifts. I fabricated an electric actuated blade angle and the rear electric sleeve hitch and rear weight bracket I also built.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Inspector 71 , 
I sure did not do my home work , and what did I do with the paper work that came with my Deere .:argh: 
My tractor is just like yours , Thats why I ask about the controls .
Im embarrased that to be so dummmm, LoL. thanks 71


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey , I got the ole Deere out of winter storage . the darn thing never fails to start. I`ll clean it up and get some toys for it . 
I need one head lite lens and one tail lite., And on and on !!


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a picture of my grandson mowing my side lawn June 2004. He came up from Alabama to visit for a couple of weeks; thought he should work for his lunch.


----------

